

The Facebook Flop - sajid
http://stratechery.com/2013/the-facebook-flop/

======
yid
There's a lot of post-hoc reasoning here.

~~~
monkbent
First link - Apps, People and Jobs to be Done was written April 7:
<http://stratechery.com/2013/apps-people-jobs-to-be-done/>

